# GMAIL won't send emails (PLEASE HELP)



## dtdlurch

I've searched through many threads and various Google searches, tried any remedies I came across and cannot fix this issue. Please help me before I throw this phone against the wall in frustration.

I noticed today that the three or four emails I've tried to send in the past week never arrived in the recipients inbox. I've also noticed, over the course of this week, that any emails I view and delete don't carry over to my actual GMail inbox. So, when I pull it up on the web, all the email I deleted is still there. BUT, I still get new emails on my phone. So, it seems to be only half syncing...if that makes any sense. Any email I send just says "sending..." and stays in my Outbox forever.

Remedies tried: Checked to make sure Gmail is syncing. I checked through "My Accounts", I checked through account settings inside GMail, and I checked in the Battery/Data section as well. Deleted GMail Cache & Data, then I deleted GMail when that didn't work, then I deleted the cache, data, GMail and ran a cache cleaner on my entire phone when that didn't work. When even that didn't work, I tried installing Chevy's Steel Droid ROM thinking I might have screwed up the system. Didn't work. Heck, I even Fastbooted the new 6.890 system this weekend after GMAIL started acting up but BEFORE I realized what was going on, and it didn't work. To top it all off, I factory reset my phone...NOTHING!

WTF is going on here!?!?!? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU GMAIL!!!!!!!!


----------



## bp328i

I have had this issue several times in the past, last time was this week and what has always worked for me was going into settings - applications - manage applications - gmail and clearing data from there.

Good luck...


----------



## dtdlurch

What is the attachment size limit for GMail?


----------



## msjohnson2868

bp328i said:


> I have had this issue several times in the past, last time was this week and what has always worked for me was going into settings - applications - manage applications - gmail and clearing data from there.
> 
> Good luck...


This works. Had this issue a few times after flashing roms on my Droid X. You will have to resend the ones that didn't go...I think you can see that they still say sending or show up in drafts, but don't think you can access them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## darkbug

I have had that happen on 2 different phones with the same version of gmail... Clearing data seems to do the trick


----------



## dburg

Yeah this happens to me as well. I just use the email application. Seems to be more reliable

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------

